# Cataclysm kommt Mittwoch!



## Dietziboy (19. April 2010)

Wie jeden Tag schaue ich mal kurz auf Buffed.de vorbei, da schweift mein Blick über die Startseite, und bleibt schließlich hängen. Mein Herz setzt kurz aus, ich kann meinen Augen kaum trauen. Das kann nicht sein. Aber da stehts, schwarz auf weiß (bzw. weiß auf blau): Cataclysm kommt an diesem Mittwoch raus!

Kurze Nachfrage bei Blizzard löst dort leichte Panik aus, als ich meine Quelle nenne beruhigt sich die Lage jedoch: Bei Buffed.de steht das? Naja dann muss es stimmen. Jungs wir können aufhören zu arbeiten! Cataclysm ist fertig! Jubel und lautes Klatschen am anderen Ende der Leitung. Zufrieden lege ich auf und packe meine Sachen.
Hat jemand Tipps was ich alles brauche, wenn ich 2 Tage vor dem K+B in unserer Stadt zelten will?


----------



## Vicell (19. April 2010)

Srs?
Cool story!


----------



## Selidia (19. April 2010)

0/10

Troll dich weg


----------



## Regine55 (19. April 2010)

-5/10 

ganz arm!


----------



## Kerasus (19. April 2010)

LoL echt Witzig !!!

Aber beadrf sowas wirkilch einen Post ???

Bitte schließen

Der Kerasus


----------



## Cicer (19. April 2010)

XD Yeah alter, du bist cool und lustig...
nicht >.>


----------



## Gurzjil_ (19. April 2010)

10/10

Mir gefällt die Geschichte =)


----------



## bilibishere (19. April 2010)

am 21.4 kommt die neue Ausgabe vom Buffed Magazin raus, und die Hauptthemen sind eben WoW: Cataclysm, Diabolo3 und Drakensang Erweiterung...


----------



## Euro (19. April 2010)

meine fresse, du bist aber lustig!


----------



## SPO (19. April 2010)

Hätte jetzt eher mit nem rick rolld link zu youtube gerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morfelpotz (19. April 2010)

löl..... no comment


----------



## Russelkurt (19. April 2010)

bin für schließen. hab hier noch keinen beweis auf buffed.de gesehen, dass cata am mittwoch kommt!


----------



## Dietziboy (19. April 2010)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> bin für schließen. hab hier noch keinen beweis auf buffed.de gesehen, dass cata am mittwoch kommt!



Blind? Hab doch extra den Screenie angehängt...


----------



## Dominau (19. April 2010)

ICH BIN NICHT ALLEINE!!!

Genau das dachte ich auch als ich es gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (19. April 2010)

haha der war echt gut und ich lach sonst fast über nix ^^


----------



## Threisch (19. April 2010)

Übler Troll =/ gab schon viele bessere


----------



## Progamer13332 (19. April 2010)

lol cool diablo 3 und cataclysm am selben tag, ich hoffe mediamarkt macht um 12uhr nachts auf, meine mama hat nämlich gesagt das ich das alles kaufen darf


----------



## chriss95 (19. April 2010)

omg geh aus meinem kopf raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genau das selbe dachte ich auch ^^


----------



## Annovella (19. April 2010)

nein.


----------



## Edanos (19. April 2010)

Das bezieht sich doch nicht auf den Catclysm release sondern nur auf das buffed.de-Magazin, indenen die folgenden Themen nunmal aufgeführt sind...

Argh!

Wenn Cataclysm rauskommt, müsste es erstmal eine Beta geben die beendet wurde. Dann kommt noch hinzu das man es teilweise schon Monate vorher weis wann er rauskommt, da Blizzard die Community darüber informieren muss, zusätzlich kommt auch noch hinzu das alle Versandhäuser insbesondere Amazon.de noch keinen Releasetermin angegeben habe, von daher exisitiert er offiziell auch noch nicht!

Kein Cataclysm... Glaub mir, dass würde man aus aller Munde hören, wenn es so wäre!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (19. April 2010)

Das Fettnäpfchen des Tages geht an?????


----------



## Zodttd (19. April 2010)

Na toll jetzt muss ich mich bestimmt heute Abend mit den Obdachlosen um die Schlafplätze vorm Saturn kloppen -.-


----------



## Giriell (19. April 2010)

Auch wenn diese Ankündigung natürlich anders zu lesen ist, als du es getan hast. 

Wer würde dann zuerst auf die 3.te Erweiterung von WoW stürtzen??? HALLO??? 

*Diablo 3* kommt endlich!!!!


----------



## Bitialis (19. April 2010)

Ich würde mich auf die Erweiterung stürzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diablo 3 kann man auch in einem Jahr noch zocken =) 
Und auf Starcraft 2 freu ich mich noch mehr WOOOOHOOO


----------



## Fox82 (19. April 2010)

DIchtet mir einen schrägen Humor an,aber Ich find den Thread richtig Klasse vorallem den kleinen Einblick was bei Blizzard nach dieser Meldung los gewesen sein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Made My Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

...und das Kiddies keinen Humor in ihrer SIDO-Bushido-alta-Welt haben bedarf keines Kommentares mehr, da die Posts für sich selbst sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Beka KJ (19. April 2010)

/vote 4 close


----------



## Anburak-G (19. April 2010)

Achja, ich liebe so Auslegungen^^


----------



## Dicun (19. April 2010)

Bei mir war´s für´n paar Sekunden auch der erste Gedanke als ich die Werbung gelesen habe. Schock und Verwunderung zugleich ^^

Den TE als Troll zu bezeichnen halte ich für maßlos übertrieben. Und wozu bitte gleich die Lustigkeit des Threads bewerten? Kann
man da irgendwo Punkte sammeln, mit denen man sich was kaufen kann? *ironie off* Gewissen Leute sollten da mal auf´m Teppich bleiben, finde ich...


----------



## Enesty (19. April 2010)

leute zieht doch mal den stock aus eurem Arsch...

ich fands ganz witzig


----------



## Gnarak (19. April 2010)

Eher witzig das :-)


----------



## Feindflieger (19. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulkhor (19. April 2010)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> löl..... no comment


aber ist das nicht auch ein kommentar????

btt: mußte genau das gleiche denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thornbearer (19. April 2010)

Juhuu, die WoW-Sucht hat ein Ende... und das Ende nennt sich Diablo III 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edanos (19. April 2010)

Ups falsch Zitiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Giriell schrieb:


> Auch wenn diese Ankündigung natürlich anders zu lesen ist, als du es getan hast.
> 
> Wer würde dann zuerst auf die 3.te Erweiterung von WoW stürtzen??? HALLO???
> 
> *Diablo 3* kommt endlich!!!!





Uhm... Ich hol mir z.B. Diablo 3 garnicht!
Für mich gibt es seit WoW-Beta kein anderes Spiel außer WoW!!!

*WoW FTW!*

Daher werde freue ich mich auf den Release von Cataclysm und joa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Imbarulezz (19. April 2010)

haha, wie viele hier reingucken, weil sie denken, dass mitwoch wirklich cata kommt xD
btw: ich guck hier rein weil ich den auslachen wollte, der dachte, dass mitwoch cata kommt, und an die dies glauben: HAHA 
^^


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (19. April 2010)

Ich fands lustig

Aber die die hier für close voten sind entweder neidisch, weil sie es selbst nicht zuerst gepostet haben
oder sind sauer, dass man ihnen ihre Vorfreude genommen hat, dass sie Cata ab Mittwoch spielen können.
sowas kann natürlich hart treffen.


----------



## Kankru (19. April 2010)

Zwischen den ganzen Mist den viele schreiben mal wieder was lustiges, bzw nettes!
Liege zwar net vor Lachen auf dem Boden, aber finds nice =)


----------



## Murelius (19. April 2010)

das ist ein schlechter witz von dir oda du verstehst nicht was mit dem bild gemeint ist 0/10


----------



## moddok (19. April 2010)

yeah! cata und diablo III an einem tag.
chef, ich brauche urlaub! 4 wochen!


----------



## sykee (19. April 2010)

also ich fands witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akathosh (19. April 2010)

Mittlerweile lesen 240 Leute dieses Thema xD

Ich fands lustig, wobei diejenigen, die sich so aufgeregt haben die besten waren ^^

Mein Gott, man kanns auch übertreiben, wenn ihr jede Meldung/ Witz zu WoW so ernst nehmt, solltet ihr euch vielleicht mal überlegen, ob IHR nicht mal etwas Abstand zu WoW nehmen solltet. Wenn man schon keinen Spaß mehr bei einem Spiel versteht...


----------



## Rorre (19. April 2010)

als ich die news gesehn habe war das auch mein gedanke xD .. .schlecht gemacht die werbung von buffed da sie das falsche übermittelt.

fail @ die flamer


----------



## Gurzjil_ (19. April 2010)

WoW ist kein game mehr. Es ist ein leben. (Zumindestens für einem Teil der Leute hier) xD


----------



## Manorus (19. April 2010)

was mich überrascht ist: wieso gibts den thread noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja, in b4 close :>


----------



## Schamanenshake (19. April 2010)

Omg ^.^


----------



## Ragnaz (19. April 2010)

ich finds geil^^ beim ersten blick siehts wirklich so aus


----------



## Wonz (19. April 2010)

Herrlich anzusehen, wie viele hier wohl nicht ganz verstehen, dass der TE hier ein klein wenig Ironie anwendet. Ist doch relativ klar zu sehen wie ernst er sein Thema hier meint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fands einen Schmunzler wert^^


----------



## Zaryul (19. April 2010)

Der hat garantiert tatsächlich geglaubt, dass Cata am Mittwoch kommt und wollte daraus einen erfolglosen Witz machen. Aufmerksamkeit sollte es bei Aldi geben...*seufzt*


----------



## Destera-Norgannon (19. April 2010)

*den Dislike butten such*


----------



## Mungamau (19. April 2010)

Und was bringt uns die Erkenntnis jetzt?


----------



## BALKANBiEST (19. April 2010)

ichbinwerichbin schrieb:


> Ich fands lustig
> 
> Aber die die hier für close voten sind entweder neidisch, weil sie es selbst nicht zuerst gepostet haben
> oder sind sauer, dass man ihnen ihre Vorfreude genommen hat, dass sie Cata ab Mittwoch spielen können.
> sowas kann natürlich hart treffen.



vote 4 close

aber nicht weil neidisch oder weil sauer, sondern weil sinnloser thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Destera-Norgannon schrieb:


> *den Dislike butten such*



/sign


----------



## Numbe (19. April 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Na toll jetzt muss ich mich bestimmt heute Abend mit den Obdachlosen um die Schlafplätze vorm Saturn kloppen -.-



Made my day. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (19. April 2010)

Dietziboy schrieb:


> Hat jemand Tipps was ich alles brauche, wenn ich 2 Tage vor dem K+B in unserer Stadt zelten will?



Ein besseres Trollkostüm. Man erkennt dich sofort


----------



## Oerk (19. April 2010)

du bist echt ein witzbold .... aber die Überschrift hat mich schon ein bisschen geschockt 

Des du auf solche Ideen kommst , verdient echt einen preis .....


----------



## DiemoX (19. April 2010)

Edanos schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich doch nicht auf den Catclysm release sondern nur auf das buffed.de-Magazin, indenen die folgenden Themen nunmal aufgeführt sind...
> 
> Argh!
> 
> ...





Ich glaube kaum, dass er diesen Thread ernst meint...du etwa ? ...


----------



## Marthum (19. April 2010)

Also ich fands lustig!

Die Leute die nur Rumflamen: Geht in euren Keller. Es ist einfach nur ein Bild das man auf lustige weise falsch verstehen kann und gut.


----------



## Skyler93 (19. April 2010)

lol einfach nurn hammerlol ;D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


krieg mich nicht ein vorn lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie kan man nur so blöd sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serpen (19. April 2010)

jetzt lasst ihm doch sein spaß


----------



## Königmarcus (19. April 2010)

die idee is ja mal sehr interessant.. blizz hält sich an das was buffed schreibt, obwohl es eig anders rum sein müsste xD

-10/10


----------



## Gurzjil_ (19. April 2010)

Am besten sind die, die wegen dem rummotzen müssen. Die haben es wahrscheinlich geglaubt und sind nun entäuscht. xD


----------



## Lord Aresius (19. April 2010)

Ganz Nett, musste auch grinsen.


und epic fail @ flamer, man sieht hier wieder mal wer sich selbst in besten maße disqualifiziert.


----------



## Harokto (19. April 2010)

also ich war erst geschockt und dachte omg 
wtf wieso mittwoch 
xD und dann hab ich den screen geshen
ich finds eig richtig witzig 
auf jeden fall: Made my Day ^^


----------



## Morfelpotz (19. April 2010)

> > löl..... no comment
> 
> 
> aber ist das nicht auch ein kommentar????



nein... genau so wenig wie morgen Cataclysm released wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich fürchte mich eher davor, dass hier einige Leute so geil darauf sind, ihr tägliches " 0/10 du Troll, hsbllkbräbbl" Geschwafel aus dem Arsch zu drücken, dass sie einen Scherz ohne jede Trollabsicht selbst dann nicht bemerken würden, wenn er ihnen heftig ins Gesicht schlüge...



DER iss gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (19. April 2010)

^^


----------



## Eatmymoo (19. April 2010)

lol da musst ich auch mal schmunzeln,aber mal ganz ehrlich wenn diablo||| und cata am gleichen Tag rauskommen würde gäbe es für die nächsten 2 Wochen wieder eine Wirtschaftskrise weil einfach zuviele nurnoch zocken würden und Blizzard gings gut.


----------



## Scørpius86 (19. April 2010)

bilibishere schrieb:


> am 21.4 kommt die neue Ausgabe vom Buffed Magazin raus, und die Hauptthemen sind eben WoW: Cataclysm, Diabolo3 und Drakensang Erweiterung...



ECHT ??? Ohne deine Hilfe hätte ich jetzt gedacht Cata kommt. Man muss man Doof sein, wenn man das voll ernst erklärt.... Oder hältst du die anderen User für geistig so beschrängt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inavtor (19. April 2010)

Buffed meint damit ein neues Magazin, welches rauskommt... da sind eines der THemen halt Cata....


----------



## Throgan (19. April 2010)

Ich find is totall drollig, wie sich viele darüber aufregen oder versuchen dem TE zu erklären das nur um die Zeitung geht =)

Schonmal was von Ironie/Scherz gehört?^^

Ohh..ohh..oh...

Ich werd erstmal Dienstag Nacht vorm Laden campen gehen und mir morgens richtig dicke Cata kaufen...lol.... =)


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (19. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (19. April 2010)

10/10

Made my Day =)


----------



## rocksor (19. April 2010)

bilibishere schrieb:


> am 21.4 kommt die neue Ausgabe vom Buffed Magazin raus, und die Hauptthemen sind eben WoW: Cataclysm, Diabolo3 und Drakensang Erweiterung...






inavtor schrieb:


> Buffed meint damit ein neues Magazin, welches rauskommt... da sind eines der THemen halt Cata....





Es gibt auch immer wieder Leute dies nich checken...
DAS WAR NE SCHERZSTORY! >.<
Ob sie schlecht ist oder nicht, darüber lässt sich dann streiten.


----------



## Wutprobe (19. April 2010)

Ganz erlich ich hab am anfang auch erst mal geguckt un gedacht die beta startet schona m mittwoch ;D ^^


----------



## nirvanager1 (19. April 2010)

Meine Mama sagt immer, das Leben ist wie eine Pralinenschachtel. Man weiß nie, was man bekommt


----------



## steven9797 (19. April 2010)

LOL sicher nicht


----------



## Bordin (19. April 2010)

müll


----------



## lordtheseiko (19. April 2010)

danke für die 20 sekunden spaß die du mir geschenkt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich zolle dir meine annerkenung und schließe den webbrowser in kombination mit den geräuschen: uff wasn troll


----------



## Weizenmehl (19. April 2010)

das war voll nicht lustig^^


----------



## Flamet0wer (19. April 2010)

nicht schlecht... hätte fast gelacht


----------



## Rondinn (19. April 2010)

Sehr coole Story bin begeistert!


----------



## kaploing (19. April 2010)

ich fands witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber fast genau so witzig ist, wie viele das hier ernst nehmen und den so offensichtlichen scherz erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potty224 (19. April 2010)

made my day, über die flamer kann man auch nur lachen, zu geil xD
10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkjoker (19. April 2010)

haha...


----------



## Scharyth (19. April 2010)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> Meine Mama sagt immer, das Leben ist wie eine Pralinenschachtel. Man weiß nie, was man bekommt



Irgendwie musste ich sofort an Horst aus Allimania denken :/


----------



## Dogarn (19. April 2010)

um einen berühmten Kumpel von Bart simpson aus eben bekannter Serie zu Zitieren.... Ha, Hah!

Auflösung des Rätsels: !nosleN tsi sE

Auch als Intelligenztest zu sehen. Wer die Auflösung lesen kann hat schonmal einen IQ von 10^^
ob der TE das lesen kann???





btw: MADE MY DAY!^^


----------



## Selidia (19. April 2010)

kaploing schrieb:


> aber fast genau so witzig ist, wie viele das hier ernst nehmen und den so offensichtlichen scherz erklären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ahja, bei einigen Usern im Hinterkopf ist es garnicht so verkehrt anzunehmen, dass jemand sowas ernst meint..


----------



## Trisch (20. April 2010)

Nette Geschichte, aber am besten sind die die dir deinen Irtum erklären wollen ^^


----------



## Starfros (20. April 2010)

Dietziboy schrieb:


> Wie jeden Tag schaue ich mal kurz auf Buffed.de vorbei, da schweift mein Blick über die Startseite, und bleibt schließlich hängen. Mein Herz setzt kurz aus, ich kann meinen Augen kaum trauen. Das kann nicht sein. Aber da stehts, schwarz auf weiß (bzw. weiß auf blau): Cataclysm kommt an diesem Mittwoch raus!
> 
> Kurze Nachfrage bei Blizzard löst dort leichte Panik aus, als ich meine Quelle nenne beruhigt sich die Lage jedoch: Bei Buffed.de steht das? Naja dann muss es stimmen. Jungs wir können aufhören zu arbeiten! Cataclysm ist fertig! Jubel und lautes Klatschen am anderen Ende der Leitung. Zufrieden lege ich auf und packe meine Sachen.
> Hat jemand Tipps was ich alles brauche, wenn ich 2 Tage vor dem K+B in unserer Stadt zelten will?



das kommt davon wenn man die Struktur einer Zeitschrift nicht kennt.


----------



## Karasuke (20. April 2010)

Ohje...
*Head meets Desk*
...
Ich enthalte mich jeden weiteren Kommentars...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. April 2010)

das hier das immer alle das sofort bitterernst nehmen. geht mal wieder raus frische luft atmen. man kann wenn man will das den werbebanner falsch verstehen, der er da zeigt


----------



## MarZ1 (20. April 2010)

letztendlich hat der TE leider doch recht...cataclysm kommt MITTWOCH! aber nicht an diesem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und auch nur in europa, da wohl wie letzten addons?! immer server am mittwoch down waren um das neue addon aufzuspielen...schön laggy an den ersten tagen, dass wird aber lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vip2k (20. April 2010)

Ich find den Thread auch funny.

Arm find ich allerdings die Trolls die sich hier wieder ihr Ego aufpolieren müssen indem sie mitteilen das der TE ja nur lol ist und SIE selber so geil sind und alle schon längst wissen wann Cata veröffentlicht wird weil sie so mega im game drin sind....
Sind warscheinlich die die sich den Schlafplatz vor Media MArkt nicht nur am Release-Tag mit den Obdachlosen teilen sondern den Rest des Jahres auch, sonst hätten se wohl dieses gestreichele vom eigenen Ego nich nötig... 



toast. schrieb:


> ...sollte lieber mal seine Finger von der Tastatur lassen und sich ein bisschen in die Sonne setzen.
> 
> mfg Röstbrot



Ich glaub der ein oder anderer hat genau da zu lange gesessen


----------



## Tyraila (20. April 2010)

ich fands witzig mhm :3
man sollte auch lesen was dadrüber steht


----------



## JMCDesign (20. April 2010)

-10/10 .. fail

lass den mist. die kiddis glauben das noch und gehen net in die schule ^^


----------



## Egotronic (20. April 2010)

Mir gings grad genauso als ich auf der Bild auf der Startseite gestossen bin xD Dachte mir so 3 Tage nicht auf Buffed gewesen und die Beta komplett verpennt? Noch mal genau hingeguckt, gezweifelt, nochmal geguckt, verstanden, über sich selbst kaputt gelacht, in den Forenticker geschaut udn diese Thema gefunden, herrlich, made my day.

So far, ego


----------



## Rysis (20. April 2010)

leider geben ich meinem vorposter recht, 

Cata kommt wirklich nicht raus  =( es bezieht sich nur auf dei Zeitung die das thema behandelt aber nicht um das release....guck vorher bitte besser nach....


----------



## Dicun (20. April 2010)

Rysis schrieb:


> leider geben ich meinem vorposter recht,
> 
> Cata kommt wirklich nicht raus  =( es bezieht sich nur auf dei Zeitung die das thema behandelt aber nicht um das release....guck vorher bitte besser nach....




Das der TE das als Gag gemeint hat, auch Ironie genannt, kam bei dir nicht an, hm?? ^^


----------



## Mäuserich (20. April 2010)

Mich hats amüsiert, zwar nicht der oberburner des Jahres, aber ne nette Aufheiterung für zwischendurch...


----------



## aFro_kid (20. April 2010)

Top Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber noch viel lustiger sind die Leute, die dem TE die Warheit erklären zu versuchen - köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter so...


----------



## Lokke (20. April 2010)

Lol ........


----------



## zeltstricker94 (20. April 2010)

hmm epic fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RasDvaTri (20. April 2010)

Sehr gut^^

Ich finds witzig!


----------



## Belli (20. April 2010)

Es ist schon lustig, dass viele sich so aufregen und ihre Kommentare hier abgeben und es scheinbar nicht überzuckern, dass der TE sich nen Spaß erlaubt hat...

Lasst doch eure miese Stimmung im Kasten und lacht doch mal n klein wenig, anstatt hier rumzumaulen - das hat noch nie geschadet )


----------



## Headhunter94 (20. April 2010)

Der Witz war richtig richtig schlecht!


----------



## Shaila (20. April 2010)

Aber man beachte: 17.000 Aufrufe. Das find ich dann schon lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

